# Contador 0-99 74190



## criscob83

diseñe el siguiente circuito que me dejaron de tarea en la escuela: son dos contadores en cascada de decada que tienen la siguiente función: que cuente de 00 a 99 y lo simulé en circuit maker y jaló muy bien.
pero a la hora de hacerlo en mi tarjeta de  prácticas el problema que tengo es el siguiente: el contador al encenderlo no inicia en 00 sino como en 65 o a a vesces varía y de ahi si realiza la cuenta normal, el profe quiere que inicie en 00 cuando lo encienda pero no seque hacerle ahora, el circuito es el siguiente:


----------



## Marcelo

Hola criscob83,

El 74LS90 no tiene una característica de "power-up clear" = "Borrado cuando se enciende" por lo tanto, siempre arrancará en un estado indefinido y deberás implementar un master reset o un master set al prenderlo.

Estas dos formas son:

00 - Master Reset:

1) Pins 2 y 3 hacen el "master reset" y deberán colocar el 74LS90 a cero. Colocando a "1" los pins 2 y 3 y a "0" los pins 6 y 7, te ponen el 74LS90 en "0".  

99 - Master Set:

2) Pins 6 y 7 son "master set" y deberán poner 74LS90 a nueve (9). Colocando a "1" los pins 6 y 7 y a "0" los pins 2 y 3 a "0" , te ponen el 74LS90 en "9".  

El "Master set" y el "Master reset" (los 4 pines) deberán mantenerse a "0" durante el conteo.

Para lo que te pide tu profesor, deberás usar un Master Reset y colocarlos a cero al comenzar el contero (pudieras usar un pulsador para iniciar el conteo). 

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## criscob83

esa idea tenía más o menos pero como siempre deben estar a cero y pensaba que al meterle un pulso positivo podría dañar el dispositivo puesto que esta a cero y luego a uno, no se si por eso ya no cuenta como debiera creo que se dañaron de todas maneras lo checaré de nuevo
muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## marcenet03

oye criscob83 me puedes hacer el favor de pasarme el contador en circuit maker, es que lo necestio para un trabajo, por fa, te agradeceria que me lo pasaras
gracias


----------



## nemesaiko

ahi esta el contador 74ls90 cuenta de 00-99 espero que sea lo que quiren

saludos electronicos.

LIMA-PERÚ


----------



## Thomy

Alguno considero el hecho de que al encender podria darsele un pequeñisimo pulso en el pin de reset, con un capactiro y uan R conectados ens erio, extrallendo la señal de en medio?

Es posible eso?


----------



## Fogonazo

Thomy dijo:
			
		

> Alguno considero el hecho de que al encender podria darsele un pequeñisimo pulso en el pin de reset, con un capactiro y uan R conectados ens erio, extrallendo la señal de en medio?
> 
> Es posible eso?



Si, es posible y tambien indispensable, garantiza de esta forma que los contadores arranquen todos correctamente


----------



## nietzche

yo diseñe uno con 2 74293, y funciona, el circuito esta en multisim


----------



## robinsonn1

Como estan, se que es un poco tarde para mi colaboracion, gracias a todos por sus valiosos aportes. mi problema fue la falta de integrados  tenia que montar un contador 0-99 pero solo tenia los contadores 17192 y 7490 igual aqui les dejo.


----------



## RAFAELLO

Hola quisiera ver si alguien me pudira ayudar, realice el circuito sugerido por criscob83

y funciona a la perfeccion, ahora solo nececito que al llegar al 99 se vuelva 

decendente. De antemano muchas Gracias"


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola RAFAELLO

El contador 74LS90 solo cuenta ascendentemente. Puedes utilizar el 75LS190 que es Ascendente, descendente, programable.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ADOLFODIAZ

Buenos Dias,

Alguien me puede colaborar diciendome como puedo inicializar un contador 74LS190 en ceros?

Gracias


----------



## ADOLFODIAZ

Hola MrCarlos,

Puedes ayudarme?

Sabes como iniciar el contador 74LS190 en ceros?

Es lo ultimo que me falta para finalizar mi circuito.

Agradezco tu colaboracion.

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ADOLFODIAZ

Para restablecer a ceros el contador 74LS190 conecta a tierra las terminales 15, 1, 10, 9. Aplica un puso Negativo (De 1 a 0 Lógico) a la terminal 11. con ello se restablecerá a ceros.

Si lo que deseas es que al encender el circuito inicie en cero conecta las mismas terminales a tierra (15, 1, 10, 9) y una resistencia (10K) de la terminal 11 al positivo y un capacitor (10Uf) a tierra.

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## judahn

hola... esto haciendo un contador con CI 74ls76 de 6 bits (aun no lo he montado), pero necesito saber como conectar dos display 7 seg para visualizar los numeros....el Ci que me dan es el 74ls47 pero ese lo conecto a un display. ¿como hago para conectar el otro?
gracias de antemano


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola judahn

Adjunto una imagen que contiene un circuito que te pudiera servir.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luisa angelica

hola buenas noches estoy realizando un proyecto de sistemas digitales el cual consiste en realizar un reloj acendente para ello utilizo el 74190, pero necesito iniciar en uno(1) el conteo, alguien podria ayudarme por favor de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola luisa angelica

Para lograr tu objetivo debes conectar al Vcc. Positivo la terminal 15 del 74190 y las terminales 1, 10, 9 a tierra.
Lo demás es como supongo ya sabes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola luisa angelica
> 
> Para lograr tu objetivo debes conectar al Vcc. Positivo la terminal 15 del 74190 y las terminales 1, 10, 9 a tierra.
> Lo demás es como supongo ya sabes.
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes


 
Hola luisa angelica

Como se ve en la imagen adjunta es como te menciono en mi mensaje que conectes el 74LS190 para que inicie en 1.
No envié esta imagen a tu correo electrónico por estar prohibido aquí en el foro.

Espero te ayude.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luisa angelica

Hola mr. Carlos muchas gracais por la informaciÓn, ya me funciono y disculpa lo del correo se me olvido por un momento, ahora tengo una inquietud, ya termine el contador en forma ascendente realiza bien el conteo pero al colocarlo en desendente la seccion de los minutos (5) cuenta de NUEVE A CERO E intentado colocar otro arreglo de compuerta parecido al del diseÑo ascendente pero se bloquea el 74190, sera que me puedes ayudar por favor, o por lo mrnos darme la idea,

de ante mano muchas gracias.......


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola luisa angelica

Un contador (2 en cascada) para contar ASCENDENTEMENTE segundos o minutos sería así su Conteo:
00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09, 10... 20, 30, 40,... 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60 exacto aquí hay que restablecer a 00. y contar +1 a los minutos u horas según el caso.

Un contador (2 en cascada) para contar DESCENDENTEMENTE segundos o minutos sería así su Conteo:
59, 58, 57, 56, 55, 54, 53, 52, 51, 50,... 40, 30, 20, 10, 09, 08, 07, 06, 05, 04, 03, 02, 01, 00, exacto aquí hay que restablecer a 59. y contar –1 en los minutos u horas según el caso.

Así que:
..Ascendente se Detecta 60 y se Restablece a 00 siguiente grupo +1.
Descendente se Detecta 00 y se Restablece a 59 siguiente grupo –1.

Esos cambios (60->00 y 00->59) son extremadamente rápidos y no se ven en los Display’s.
Si tu contador ó reloj ó cronómetro debe ser programable al respecto de la dirección de conteo debes hacer una circuiteria para seleccionar como y cuando se debe restablecer según la dirección en que está contando.

Otro ROLLO +/- igual es para las Horas:
Ascendente/Descendente estilo 12 Hrs.
Ascendente/Descendente estilo 24 Hrs.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## luisa angelica

hola mr. carlos si eso lo entiendo solo que cuando tomo el punto donde deberia resetear el contador entonces cuenta de la siguiente forma: 0,9,8,7,0 eso es tomando el reseteo en seis para que cuente 0,5,4,3,2,1 que deberia ser la forma pero na lo he logrado configurar. usando logica combinacional lo pude resetear en forma ascendente, pero en descendente es donde no he podido comprender la configuración, comprendo que para que se reseteee en 5 debo capturar el seis e invertirlo, pregunto se analizaria de la misma forma para el contador descendente?????????? por favor me podrias orientar gracias, solo me falta esto para terminar el proyecto..................................gracias por tu colaboración...........


----------



## MrCarlos

hola luisa angelica

Fue por demás tanta palabrería en mi mensaje anterior ya que no me di a entender, por eso no me entendiste.

Dicen que una imagen dice más que mil palabras así que adjunto una que pudiera servirte, si no, házmelo saber

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Hoerugarushia

Hola disculpen tengo una pregunta, ya tengo mi contador 00-99 con 7447 y 7490 y este cuenta de uno en uno. Lo k kiero saber es komo hago para k kuente de dos en dos?
Les agradesco de antemano...
Gracias


----------



## Kathiiii

WoOla chikoz!!! mmm... zoiii nueva en este foro...mmmm... fijate ke iop tengo ke hazer un circuito parecido al tuio... peo s ascendente iii desendente siempre de 0-99 peo no ze km hacer l kambio d ascendente a descendente.... me ayudan????


----------



## Fogonazo

Kathiiii dijo:


> WoOla chikoz!!! mmm... zoiii nueva en este foro...mmmm... fijate ke iop tengo ke hazer un circuito parecido al tuio... peo s ascendente iii desendente siempre de 0-99 peo no ze km hacer l kambio d ascendente a descendente.... me ayudan????



Lee esto a ver que opinas

Ver el archivo adjunto 25792


*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## Kathiiii

esta bien... entendi... lo siento.... es que soy nueva.... pero bueno... es un contador ascendente-descendente de 0-99 con 74190, pero no se como hacer los cambios entre ascendente y descendente.....


----------



## Fogonazo

Kathiiii dijo:


> ....es un contador ascendente-descendente de 0-99 con 74190, pero no se como hacer los cambios entre ascendente y descendente.....


En esta dirección: *Buscador* Escribís "*Contador*" con la opción "Solo títulos"


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Kathiiii

Utiliza el circuito que adjunté en este enlace
Mensaje #11
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/contador-74190-7447-555-circuit-maker-2770/#post352771

Nota que el 74190 tiene una entrada llamada U/D Pin 5 según el estado es que esté esta entrada contara hacia arriba o hacia abajo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## HugoTI

H0la a todos disculpen mi nombre es Hugo y soy nuevo y no tengo ningun amigo o cotacto cren que me puedan ayudar mi contador 7490 no me respeta la secuencia la secuencia me cunta 1,2,3,4,5 y se salta al 9 quisiera ver si alguien me podria ayudar diciendome cual es la manera correta de conectar el 7490 para un con tador de 0 a 99 se lo agradeseria mucho


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola HugoTI

Qué simulador estás utilizando ?.

Adjunta el diagrama de tu circuito aquí para poder verificar que es lo que hay que corregir.
Preferentemente en el formato de archivo que genera tu simulador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## johneltefuel

Hola mi nombre es yo y quiero hacer un contador de 00-99 con un 74LS190 pero Eh estado viendo q no tiene reset tu me puedes ayudar con eso


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola johneltefuel

Efectivamente el 74LS190 no tiene una entrada Reset, sin embargo se puede restablecer a 0 conectando las entradas D0 a D3 PIN’s 15, 1, 10, 9 a tierra y aplicando un pulso de transición negativa a la entrada PL PIN 11.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## johneltefuel

hola! mrcarlos aqui en este archivo te deje la imagen de lo que en realidad yo quiero hacer y tambn lo que estoy haciendo aunq no me funciona quisiera que me ayudaras.

te explico, yo voy hacer un contador de piezas con una luz que le emita al fotocelda para q le mande pulsos al reloj cuando yo la interrumpa y segun yo tenga el up/down ascienda o descienda los dijitos y el reset para que comiense desde el principio

espero que me ayudes.


Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola johneltefuel

Olvidaste adjuntar el archivo que contiene la imagen.
El circuito que pretendes hacer es relativamente sencillo.

Pero cuantas piezas como máximo contaría el contador ?. Etc. Etc

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola johneltefuel

Estuve revisando tu circuito.
Notaste que en CircuitMaker es un tanto difícil el simular mezclas de circuitos digitales y análogos ?
Para lograrlo hay que hacer un macro con la parte análoga de tu circuito para posteriormente agregar ese macro al circuito digital.

Por lo general el circuito que presentas funciona bien.
Faltaba conectar los PIN’s 4 de los 74LS190 a tierra. Este PIN se llama CE que quiere decir Clock Enable y es cierto cuando es bajo, por lo tanto para que funcionen los 74LS190 este PIN debe ser conectado a Tierra.

Para simular la obstrucción de luz hacia el foto transistor agregué un botón NC con lo que simulo que tal efecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## johneltefuel

Gracias MrCarlos por ayudarme, pero hice este mas sencillo y necesito un sensor mas sencillo

Me puedes recomendar un sensor que sea sencillo.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola johneltefuel

Cuál es el objetivo del Buffer U2B (7407) en tu circuito ?.

Un sensor más sencillo ?. Pero que características debe tener ese sensor ?.
Si las piezas que vas a contar son, digamos pesadas, podrías utilizar un microswitch con rodillo en el actuador.
También puedes utilizar un LED y un foto transistor.
Cualquier emisor de luz y un sensor de luz.

Así que cómo debería ser ese sensor que pretendes utilizar ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## johneltefuel

No son cositas me dijeron eso del foto transistor y el led pero no me aclararon Bien como devia hacer el  circuito me pudrías ayudar en eso y Excusame las molestias.



Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola johneltefuel

El circuito para utilizar un LED y un Foto Transistor es muy sencillo.
Es parecido al que viene en el diagrama que adjuntaste originalmente.

No sé a que distancia deberán quedar esos componentes. Pero debes seleccionar un LED que emita suficiente intensidad de luz que el foto transistor sienta esa luz.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## johneltefuel

Un millón de gracias MrCarlos no te imaginas lo que me has ayudado.


Saludos


----------



## johneltefuel

hola MrCarlos tengo un problema yo te dije que iba a usa el 74LS190 pero tuve que hacer un cambio porque en mi país son un poco caros entonces compre el 74LS191, pero me cuenta hasta el 15 que debo hacer para que cuente hasta 9.


saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola johneltefuel

Es relativamente sencillo el hacer que el 74LS191 cuente solo del 0 al 9.
Lo que debes hacer es detectar cuando éste llegue a 1010(10 Decimal, A HEXagecimal), con una compuerta NAND de 2 entradas. La salida se conecta a la entrada PL del 74LS191. 
No olvides que las entradas D’s tienen que estar conectadas a tierra.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## retrofit

johneltefuel dijo:


> hola MrCarlos tengo un problema yo te dije que iba a usa el 74LS190 pero tuve que hacer un cambio porque en mi país son un poco caros entonces compre el 74LS191, pero me cuenta hasta el 15 que debo hacer para que cuente hasta 9.
> 
> 
> saludos



Como comenta el compañero MRcarlos es muy sencillo realizar el contador quer propones.
Te quedaría algo así...
Seguramente tedrás que añadir algo de lógica para resetear.

Saludos


----------



## johneltefuel

hola EB4GBF te deje el archivo lo hice como me dijiste pero no me funciona como yo quiero.

yo quiero que cuente de 0-99


saludos


----------



## retrofit

johneltefuel dijo:


> hola EB4GBF te deje el archivo lo hice como me dijiste pero no me funciona como yo quiero.
> 
> yo quiero que cuente de 0-99
> 
> 
> saludos



Cualquier parecido entre archivo que envías y el que te yo mandé es pura coincidencia.
Lo que tu estás intentando simular no puede funcionar.
Aunque  funcionara, no puedes hacer el Reset poniendo la salida de una NAND a masa.
Me he permitido hacer un pequeño cambio y ahora creo que funciona como tu quieres.
Solo falta poner una ampliación para el Reset.

Saludos.



			
				EB4GBF dijo:
			
		

> Cualquier parecido entre archivo que envías y el que te yo mandé es pura coincidencia.
> Lo que tu estás intentando simular no puede funcionar.
> Aunque  funcionara, no puedes hacer el Reset poniendo la salida de una NAND a masa.
> Me he permitido hacer un pequeño cambio y ahora creo que funciona como tu quieres.
> Solo falta poner una ampliación para el Reset.
> 
> Saludos.



Perdón pero por una extraña razón no ha subido el archivo que tenía que subir.
Espero que ahora si...
El bueno es CONTADOR_191.rar
Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola johneltefuel

Fijate Por Acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/ley-menor-esfuerzo-65030/#post571971

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## andrea2700

como puedo saber que pines son los reales en los circuitos que publican?


----------



## Fogonazo

andrea2700 dijo:


> como puedo saber que pines son los reales en los circuitos que publican?



Consultando el datasheet del integrado


----------



## andrea2700

Fogonazo dijo:


> Consultando el datasheet del integrado



hola, gracias si entiendo que hay que checar el datasheet, pero por ejemplo en algunos de los diagramas que presentan viene el pin "CE" ¿cómo se que pin es si tampoco vienen los números de pin?


----------



## Fogonazo

andrea2700 dijo:


> hola, gracias si entiendo que hay que checar el datasheet, pero por ejemplo en algunos de los diagramas que presentan viene el pin "CE" ¿cómo se que pin es si tampoco vienen los números de pin?


*CE* = *C*lock *E*nable 
¿ A que integragdo específicamente te refieres ?


----------



## andrea2700

hola Fogonazo, si, al 74190. Estoy intentando hacer un tipo cronometro descendente pero debo meterle yo el tiempo (minutos y segundos) para ello se me ocurrió usar un 7493 el problema que tengo es juntar toda las piezas llevo varios intentos en los que uso el 7493 en que meto por medio de un push button el numero, ese pasa al 74190 y luego otro boton habilita que pueda andar, no se si me puedas ayudar al respecto. Por favor


----------



## Fogonazo

andrea2700 dijo:


> hola Fogonazo, si, al 74190. Estoy intentando hacer un tipo cronometro descendente pero debo meterle yo el tiempo (minutos y segundos) para ello se me ocurrió usar un 7493 el problema que tengo es juntar toda las piezas llevo varios intentos en los que uso el 7493 en que meto por medio de un push button el numero, ese pasa al 74190 y luego otro boton habilita que pueda andar, no se si me puedas ayudar al respecto. Por favor



No comprendo que es lo que intentas realizar el 7493 y el 74190 poseen poco parecido 


*74190*

*7493*


----------



## andrea2700

El 190 lo estoy usando para que cuente descendentemente y el 90 lo uso para establecer el numero que quiero


andrea2700 dijo:


> El 190 lo estoy usando para que cuente descendentemente y el 90 lo uso para establecer el numero que quiero



mira, eso es lo que llevo armado, aun no logro descifrar como conectar los 3, 74190 para que trabajen juntos


MrCarlos dijo:


> hola luisa angelica
> 
> Fue por demás tanta palabrería en mi mensaje anterior ya que no me di a entender, por eso no me entendiste.
> 
> Dicen que una imagen dice más que mil palabras así que adjunto una que pudiera servirte, si no, házmelo saber
> 
> saludos
> a sus ordenes



Buenas tardes, una disculpa alguien me puede ayudar con esto, tengo ya el circuito armado, un contador descendente de hasta 5 minutos, pero tengo una duda de cuando cambien los minutos, los segundos en lugar de quedar en 59 quedan en 99, ¿cómo puedo hacer para configurar ese 9 (de las decenas de los segundos) para que aparezca el 5? Muchas gracias


----------



## andrea2700

Hola, buenas tardes, yo busco hacer un contador descendente de 2 minutos, tengo este circuito armado. Les explico, las etiquetas que dicen INC MIN e INC SEG incrementan los segundos y minutos en los 7490 que tengo para cargar los numeros, el CLEAR es para borrado de todos los 74190 y el INICIO pues arranca los 74190 para contar hacia abajo. Mi problema es que cuando llega a 00 regresa al 99 y debo hacer que regrese al 59. ¿me podrían ayudar? Gracias por adelantado


----------

